# Hello from South Africa



## reececoetzer (Jan 24, 2018)

My name is Reece Coetzer. I am a student studying media music composition and sound design. I play drums, piano, guitar, sing, beatbox, ect... (can also play stairway to heaven on the flute ...) 

Apart from scoring/sound design for student and short films I also make performance music under different monikers, as this allows me to create music of many genres depending on how I feel.

Been a lurker on here for a while so just thought I would say hello and thank you all for the great advice I get from here.


----------



## DynamicK (Jan 25, 2018)

Howzit Reece. Welcome to the forum. I'm an expat from Cape Town living in the UK.


----------



## Atarion Music (Feb 6, 2018)

Thats odd, I'm late lol, Welcome to VIC-forum Reece.


----------

